
Show HN: E2E Test Framework MVP - dm03514
https://github.com/dm03514/func-y-task-engine
======
dm03514
Author here.

This project is aimed at making end-to-end testing easier.

It's at a usable stage and was built out by implementing a couple of my
employers functional tests.

I would really like to hear people's experiences with tools like these and any
requests for features, or what would make this useful for your work.

Thank you!

